# Look at my new babies...



## sexysellerie (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh girls, today I bought a pair oft Beverly Feldman pumps an I love them!
They're so cute and timeless...*sigh*


----------



## Rushch6 (Aug 16, 2007)

Those are so cute!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 19, 2007)

oh i love the bows!! i'm so into bows right now!


----------



## frocher (Oct 19, 2007)

Those are so cute, I love them.


----------



## Jot (Oct 19, 2007)

ooohhh they are lovely


----------

